# Probleme mit KVV / AVG bei Fahrradmitnahme



## Phil88 (5. September 2010)

Wir wollten heute zu zweit vom Karlsruher Hauptbahnhof aus mit der S1 nach Bad Herrenalb fahren. Wir sind an der mittleren Türe eingestiegen (war eine 5-türige Bahn) und dann nach vorne Richtung Drehgelenk. Dort war im Gelenk drin noch Platz genug, um 2 Fahrräder anzulehnen. Im zweiten Drehgelenk hinten war auch noch Platz, es standen zwar auch Leute in der Bahn, aber es waren noch eine Menge Sitzplätze frei.
Wir kamen aber nicht mal von der Tür bis zum Drehgelenk, bis eine Durchsage kam: "Die zwei jungen sportlichen Fahrradfahrer steigen bitte sofort wieder aus, die Bahn ist voll. Fahrradmitnahme gibts nur wenn Platz dazu da ist."
Der Ton dazu war entsprechend militant.


Aus den Tarifbestimmungen der KVV bezüglich Fahrradmitnahme:



> *§ 17 Besondere Bestimmungen für die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern*
> 
> In den Fahrzeugen der beteiligten Unternehmen ist die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern gemäß der nachfolgend aufgeführten Regelung gestattet:
> 
> ...



§ 11 bezieht sich auf die Mitnahme von Sachen und beinhaltet lediglich Punkte, wie dass die mitgenommenen Sachen die Bahn nicht verschmutzen dürfen, kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen dürfen und dass durch die Mitnahme nicht andere Fahrgäste an der Mitfahrt gehindert werden dürfen. Außerdem muss den Anweisungen des Fahrpersonals Folge geleistet werden. Also eigentlich nur Punkte, die man sich auch selbst aus der Nase ziehen kann.

Offensichtlich muss ich mir als Fahrgast solche Unverschämtheiten einfach gefallen lassen, denn die Bestimmungen sind ja so dehnbar ausgelegt, dass er mich eigentlich zu jeder Tageszeit und zu jedem Fahrgastaufkommen einfach rauswerfen kann.

Hat sonst in letzter Zeit noch jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt?


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. September 2010)

Das ist aber dumm gelaufen. Falls ich einen Foto gehabt hätte, hätte ich die leere Bahn fotografiert und die KVV um Stellungnahme gebeten.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (5. September 2010)

Wenn es wieder Probleem geben sollte:

Zugnummer notieren und Abfahrtszeit / -ort und Zielort angeben und bei KVV oder AVG schriftlich beschweren.


----------



## Phil88 (5. September 2010)

zugnummer hab ich, werde mich auch noch schriftlich bei der KVV bzw. AVG melden. foto hab ich leider keines.


----------



## specialist (7. September 2010)

Oh jehmiene..., wollt ihr euch jetzt beschweren, weil der Fahrer der Bahn die Betriebsverordnung durchsetzt, fühlt ihr euch schlecht behandelt oder hat euch sein Ton gestört?
Das ist doch Quark sich jetzt schriftlich zu beschweren! Nimms so hin, reflektier dich und fahr das nächste mal früher los und mit dem Rad nach BH.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Waldgeist (7. September 2010)

wahrscheinlich waren die Radwege nach BH gesperrt oder nicht befahrbar. Mir wäre das Einladen des Rades in die alten Stadtbahnwagen zu umständlich.


----------



## hillsrider (7. September 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich waren die Radwege nach BH gesperrt oder nicht befahrbar. Mir wäre das Einladen des Rades in die alten Stadtbahnwagen zu umständlich.



Naja wenn man in BH und Umgebung ne größere Tour vor hat is es doch irgendwie auch sinnlos wenn bei der Ankunft in BH schonmal um die 25 km in den Beinen hat. Das kann man sich doch sparen, die 25 km würd ich lieber nochmal so dran hängen.

Mit dem Einladen vom Rad muss ich dir zwar Recht geben, das wärs mir allerdings wert.


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. September 2010)

das Einladen in die Bahn ist pillepalle.
Ich denke schon, dass man sich darauf verlassen können sollte, sein Radl in die Bahn zu nehmen. Ich würde mich bedanken, wenn ich in Bad Wildbad, Feudenstadt oder Achern stehe und die mir sagen: ne, is nicht.
OK, ich akzeptiere es,wenn die Bahn wirklich voll ist. Aber mal ehrlich, wann ausserhalb des Berufsverkehrs ist das der Fall ?

Insofern finde ich diese wachsweiche Regelung mal wieder Mist.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Eike. (7. September 2010)

Ich bin auch schonmal nicht eingestiegen weil die Bahn wirklich voll war aber so wie von dir geschildert ist ja eigentlich fast normal weil immer auch welche auf den "Fahrradplätzen" sitzen obwohl noch andere Plätze frei sind. In dem Fall war es vermutlich einfach ein Komisskopp auf dem vordersten Sitzplatz.
Die Frage ob man mit dem Zug fahren "muss" stellt sich mir da gar nicht. Ich finde es einfach unglaublich öde das Albtal hoch oder oben rum nach Herrenalb zu fahren. Wenn es da eine Möglichkeit gibt kostengünstig (bzw. mit Dauerkarte kostenlos) abzukürzen und die gesparte Kraft und Zeit (!) in eine für mich sinnvollere Tour zu investieren nehme ich das selbstverständlich gerne in Anspruch.


----------

